# Plumbing in IBC to collect water for garden and beer chilling....



## cat007 (5/8/13)

Plumbed in my 1000L IBC with a basic first flush system, that I'll use to store water for the garden and also when chilling my beer.

Didn't use an overflow or anything - just one feed going into the top of the IBC and with an inverted T piece, once the IBC and the lines are full, the water will flow back up the pipe and carry on down it's original path down the downpipe.

Anyone else done anything similar?


----------



## woodwormm (5/8/13)

Great idea, 

I do a similar thing with a 1000L galv rainwater tank for my plate chiller, no water wasted, just goes back into the tanks.

has you're first flush got a ball in it? If so is it something ghetto or purpose made for the 90mm (?) storm pipe?


----------



## cat007 (5/8/13)

printed forms section said:


> Great idea,
> 
> I do a similar thing with a 1000L galv rainwater tank for my plate chiller, no water wasted, just goes back into the tanks.
> 
> has you're first flush got a ball in it? If so is it something ghetto or purpose made for the 90mm (?) storm pipe?



I'm using a drink bottle that was slightly smaller than a 600ml coke bottle and sealed nicely around the reducer at the top of the first flush pipe haha.

I don't know if I'll recirculate the water back into the tank. I haven't incorporated that into the design....I'd have to put a fitting and tap on the pipe going into the top of the IBC as I don't want to put any holes in the IBC.....


----------



## benno1973 (5/8/13)

Looks great! Have been meaning to do something similar for a while now, as it sucks wasting as much water as I do with an immersion chiller. Hadn't thought of an IBC though, so thanks for that. Will need to think of where to house it...


----------



## cat007 (5/8/13)

Yeah they're a good solution. And dam cheap. I got mine for $70 and there's some for even $50!

Much cheaper than buying a proper water tank! 

Just make sure you get one with a ball valve and not a butterfly valve as they're not so durable.


----------



## woodwormm (5/8/13)

i 'dream' of having a wall of them in the back yard... good 'slimmish' rain tanks at a great price, i imagine algae would be a problem though due tu the opaque colour, not to mention the "Minister" would most likely freak at the appearance of it all,


----------



## cat007 (5/8/13)

printed forms section said:


> i 'dream' of having a wall of them in the back yard... good 'slimmish' rain tanks at a great price, i imagine algae would be a problem though due tu the opaque colour, not to mention the "Minister" would most likely freak at the appearance of it all,


Yeah you've gotta wrap them in black plastic so no light gets in! 

The minister?


----------

